# My parents embarrass me constantly



## aGenericUsername

I don't like typing long **** so here it goes:

My parents are not bad people, they just embarrass the **** out of me in public. I feel embarrassed enough going places with them since most people go out with their friends. Is it even normal to go places with your parents when you're 16?

For instance, sometimes we go to eat and my dad (99% of the time) complains about the food or the service. He goes on and on almost the entire time we're there. I know people can here and I don't say anything rude, but in my mind I'm screaming for him to be quiet. But when the server comes over and asks if everything is alright, he puts up a big facade and acts overly nice. Then he proceeds to talk trash about them when they leave.

My mom is angry most of the time when we're at home, but changes completely (and for the worse) in public. She acts like I'm 11 years old or I'm mentally ill or something. Like my dad, she also likes to talk trash about people behind their backs. 

So yeah, my parents don't stab me or lock me in a closet for hours but this still gets on my nerves


----------



## always starting over

Yeah this is totally normal at your age, but I thought I'd post because getting older hasn't fixed it for me.


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford

I'm 21 and can relate. I don't bother being embarassed anymore ( alcohol helps)


----------



## Raeden

aGenericUsername said:


> I feel embarrassed enough going places with them since most people go out with their friends.


What are these 'friends' you speak of?



> Is it even normal to go places with your parents when you're 16?


Yes. Granted, I could be completely oblivious to some unspoken rule that one should disown their parents once they turn 16.



> For instance, sometimes we go to eat and my dad (99% of the time) complains about the food or the service. He goes on and on almost the entire time we're there. I know people can here and I don't say anything rude, but in my mind I'm screaming for him to be quiet. But when the server comes over and asks if everything is alright, he puts up a big facade and acts overly nice. Then he proceeds to talk trash about them when they leave.


Same, but my dad just complains to the manager. Then we get free food and all is well.



> My mom is angry most of the time when we're at home, but changes completely (and for the worse) in public. *She acts like I'm 11 years old or I'm mentally ill or something*. Like my dad, she also likes to talk trash about people behind their backs.


You should elaborate on that sentence. There is a big difference between her treating you like her child versus her treating you like a mentally ill person. One is understandable while the other one is no bueno.

My mother is very inappropriate in public. I'll just leave it at that.



> So yeah, my parents don't stab me or lock me in a closet for hours but this still gets on my nerves


You're 16 years old. If it really bothers you _that_ much, then you can leave in two years.


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford

reiitaia said:


> You're 16 years old. If it really bothers you _that_ much, then you can leave in two years.


I love hearing this one. If only we (I) were (was) competent.


----------



## Raeden

Rusty000Shackleford said:


> I love hearing this one. If only we (I) were (was) competent.


Why are you saying "we"?

I have no idea whether he would actually have the means to move out in two years. I was just pointing out that he could _theoretically_ move out in two years if he really wishes to.

Overall, I just wrote that line in jest. I honestly doubt that he would be that motivated to leave at 18 simply because his parents embarrass him.


----------



## GiantEnemyCrab

Ah embarrassing parents. Brings back memories.
My mom is just like your dad! She complains from the moment we enter the restaurant until she goes to bed for the day. I wish that was an exaggeration. And not only does she do it behind their backs, when the waiter comes, she does it directly to their face until you can see them trying to hold back tears.

You just bear with it until you can leave. I just kept reminding myself of my imminent departure for college. 

Now that I'm older and spend far less time with them, I can just laugh at my loud, obnoxious and extremely AZN parents shenanigans. It makes for good anecdotes. That is... if you have anyone to tell them to. *tear*


----------



## UselessMatter

I can relate. Im 15 and have 0 friends and all the places i go are with my parents and sister. They embarrass me all the time when we are in public and my mom told me that she doesnt see me as 15 but 11. Yet my sister is 9 and acts 6. Im not childish or bad at all. Or even silly. I guess its because im dumb.


----------



## aGenericUsername

I just want to clarify that my mom is not mean at all except when she stays in the house for a while. I just feel like the majority of people's parents teach them to grow up better, which builds their self esteem. Probably why I lack common sense


----------



## SilentWitness

aGenericUsername said:


> I don't like typing long **** so here it goes:
> 
> My parents are not bad people, they just embarrass the **** out of me in public. I feel embarrassed enough going places with them since most people go out with their friends. Is it even normal to go places with your parents when you're 16?
> 
> For instance, sometimes we go to eat and my dad (99% of the time) complains about the food or the service. He goes on and on almost the entire time we're there. I know people can here and I don't say anything rude, but in my mind I'm screaming for him to be quiet. But when the server comes over and asks if everything is alright, he puts up a big facade and acts overly nice. Then he proceeds to talk trash about them when they leave.
> 
> My mom is angry most of the time when we're at home, but changes completely (and for the worse) in public. She acts like I'm 11 years old or I'm mentally ill or something. Like my dad, she also likes to talk trash about people behind their backs.
> 
> So yeah, my parents don't stab me or lock me in a closet for hours but this still gets on my nerves


Tell your dad that they'll spit, piss and **** in his food if he keeps complaining. Might put a stop to it. :stu


----------



## Amphoteric

You're 16. Everything your parents do when you're that age, is going to feel embarrassing. You'll grow out of it.


----------



## theguru416

*interesting*

im 22. i have an older sister and younger brother, neither with SAD. Most of the time when I go out to eat its with just my parents. My dad is an assh0le and has a very narrow minded way of thinking. In public he tries to be really nice to people but comes across as kind of creepy. My mother is pretty ditsy although she means well. I always take good care of my mom but in public she tries to hold my hand which i hate. Anyhow I too hate going out with my parents and its makes me angry, jealous in a way, when my siblings are out hanging with friends.


----------

